# 0 New Messages yet messages in inbox



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi,

I'm not getting notifications of messages into my inbox nor is the new messages link showing any messages, yet when I click through there are messages in there.

Any ideas?

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've changed your preferences to allow pop window when PM received, lets see if that has cured it.
PM sent.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I just sent a test email from the forum system to you and copied to me to check if there is a block on traffic. I received the copy within a few seconds. Check you got it.

Other things to look for - is your inbox full? If it is you need to create space and click the release on hold messages at the top of your inbox - or has it been full? If you get a PM notification and click the link when the box is full things can get a little confusing.


----------

